# 2-Handbetätigung



## Mercii (14 Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen liebe Mechatroniker und die die es werden wollen=) 

Wir haben gestern in der Schule über das Thema Sicherheit gesprochen. 
Unser Lehrer meinte dann zu uns, wir sollen uns zur nächsten Stunde mal  gedanken machen wie wir eine Pneumatikstanze sichern wollen. 
Und die ist Montag. Also habe ich das Wochenende zeit mit gedanken zu machen. 

Ich dachte mir jetzt den ganzen Abend das ich eine 2-Handbetätigung/Steuerung machen will/möchte. 
Nun habe ich bei Googel nicht viel gefunden und bin dann auf euch gestoßen.. 
Im Bett habe ich mir dann überlegt das ich das mit einem  2-Handsicherheitsrelais,einer Logo und 2 Taster machen möchte.( Reicht  doch aus oder ?) Zur versorgung dann ein 24V Netzteil für die Logo etc. 

Die Taster müssen soweit ich weiß auch einen gewissen abstand haben,  damit ich die beiden nicht mit einer Hand/armlänge nicht betätigen kann.  Wie groß der sein muss weiß ich nicht, das habe ich noch nicht  gefunden. Aber das werde ich wohl noch hinbekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mit der Logo wollte ich dann auch noch ein Zeitlimit einbauen das die  taster zb. in 0,5 sek. betätigt wreden müssen. ( Gibt es bestimmt auch  eine Richtlinie.) Und vllt. noch ein bissel mehr. 

Nur habe ich jetzt was vergessen worauf ich auch noch achten muss? 
Und eine logo/sps darf doch ja eig. nicht die Stanze direkt ansteuern  oder? Bzw. das Ventil und das ventil die Stanze.Das wäre dann ja nicht  mehr siche oder....  
Also müssten die 2 Taster dann in die logo gehen und von der Logo in das Relais oder wie könnte ich das realisieren? 

Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen. =) 

Mfg 
Mercii


----------



## Sinix (14 Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Pressen oder Stanzen unterliegen gesonderten Sicherheitsnormen (sogenannte C-Normen). In deinem Fall wäre das die DIN EN 13736. Da würd solltest du dich mal informieren.

Ansonst: Wie der Name Zweihandauslösung schon sagt sollen 2-Hände nötig sein, so dass es einfach unmöglich sein sollte mit einer Hand beide Taster zu erwischen und sich die Andere platt drücken zu lassen (daraus folgt Mindestabstand = ?). Die Zweihandauslösung wird auf ein Zweihandrelais (oder Sicherheitssteuerung) verknüpft. Diese schaltet bei ordnungsgemäßer Betätigung einen Hauptkontakt zur Freigabe der Bewegung. Rein für die Abwärtsfahrt eines Zylinders ist somit nichtmal eine LOGO nötig.


----------



## Deltal (14 Oktober 2011)

Das Sicherheitsrelais schaltet die Ventile ab, also musst du die ganze Zeit die Taster gedrückt halten.

Ich würde mich mal schlaumachen was so ein Zweihandsicherheitsrelais kann und wie es funktioniert.

Legst du deinem Lehrer noch etwas von der C-Norm vor, wird der sicherlich glücklich


----------



## Mercii (14 Oktober 2011)

Ja man brauch keine logo das stimmt.... nur möchte ich auch eine benutzen.....


----------



## Deltal (14 Oktober 2011)

Tjoa da musste deinen Lehrer mal selbst abschätzen was wichtig ist.. ich würde 90% der Arbeit auf das Sicherheitsrelais + C-Norm legen, denn das sind halt die wichtigen Teile an so einer Presse.


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
es gehr hier um die Minderung eines vorhandenen Risikos und hier zu gibt es 
Richtlinien.
Sehe Dir mal den Anhang an. Hier kann man die Schaltung einsehen.
und unter diesem Link findest Du den Festo Leitaden zur Sicherheitstechnik.
http://www.festo.com/PDF_Flip/ch/safety/de/index.html
oder suche bei google: en 574 zweihandschaltung
dann wird da auch was kommen.
Das hilft Dir mal weiter, jetzt soll Dir Dein Lehrer mal was von einer Risikobeurteilung erzählen und dann wie man Risikenmindert.


----------



## Tommi (14 Oktober 2011)

Mercii schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir jetzt den ganzen Abend das ich eine 2-Handbetätigung/Steuerung machen will/möchte.
> Nun habe ich bei Googel nicht viel gefunden und bin dann auf euch gestoßen..
> Im Bett habe ich mir dann überlegt das ich das mit einem 2-Handsicherheitsrelais,einer Logo und 2 Taster machen möchte.( Reicht doch aus oder ?) Zur versorgung dann ein 24V Netzteil für die Logo etc.
> 
> ...


 
Also, im Bett habe ich noch nie ne Anlage konstruiert, höchstens den Konstrukteur...

Ansonsten sind Deine fachlichen Beiträge schon sehr gut, ergänzt durch die Erfahrung von Safety & Co. 

Hast Du wirklich so einen schlauen Lehrer?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Mercii (15 Oktober 2011)

Wow eine Menge Informationen =) Danke

Besonders das mit dem 574 Zweihandschaltung ist sehr informationsreich.
Sicherheitsabstand,Farbe etc. alles vorhanden.

So wie mir erzählt wurde haben wir in der Schule eine kleine Siemens Logo und ein Phoenix relaise. Wenn das stimmen sollte, kann man daraus i-etwas machen? Weil ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie das zusammen funktionieren sollte....

Mfg

Mercii


----------

